# Party Boat Recommendation out of Ocean City or Atlantic City



## SharkBait21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Can you all recommend a boat that's still running thus time of year? I don't care what fish they're targeting I just want to catch something. Thx.


----------



## Noclues (Jan 13, 2010)

FishFinder II in Brigantine 609-264-0918 and ask for Joe Fume. Good party boat, rental equip. if you need it. This time of year its 6hr trips @ $50.00. Mainly for Stripers. He has permits/licenses to go out up to 3 miles.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

The North Star in Ocean city is a good bet for Tog.


----------



## SharkBait21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input. 

Decided at the last minute to fished on the Paramount out of Brielle on Sunday morning. We fished several wrecks about an hour ride offshore. Everybody onboard caught a good number of sea bass, cod, and ling. I also caught a 20' fluke and a 3 ft shark which broke my rod as I tried to hoist it onboard like a rookie. Other then the broken rod the trip was excellent. I will definitely go out on this boat again.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm glad you had a good time. How big was the cod?


----------



## SharkBait21 (Sep 28, 2010)

All the cods caught were keepers over 20'.


----------

